# Hi every1!!



## Humeira (Sep 13, 2008)

My name is Humeira and I am originally from canada but moved to states last year. I got married thats why, I am in San francisco, CA. And I am new on this site. I have been on MAkeuptalk for almost 2-3 years now. Ihen I came across this site awhile ago. But I am just so used to go on MUT, I dont vivit this site too often. I think Specktra is really good too. Anywayz I am a make up freak ..I love love love make up. Love trying new things. My fav. brands are MAC ofcorse then MUFE , Nars, Stila , Too Faced, Bobbi Brown, benefit and many more ...my god the list will never end hehehhe .. so I thought I should introduce myself here. 
hope to learn more from here ..
Humeira


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Sep 13, 2008)

welcome


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 13, 2008)

*~*Welcome to Specktra!!!!*~*


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome you will love it here!


----------



## Humeira (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks ..guys!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

